
Get noticed(and nail) the best Product Manager opportunities - shubhi_yc
https://medium.com/@sshubhi/breaking-into-product-management-c4a794fe2555
======
shubhi_yc
Practical advice for beginners on building your profile, identifying the right
companies, getting shortlisted for interviews & nailing them. Specially
relevant if you are exploring Product Management as a possible career
opportunity.

